

Ask HN: How many companies has Hacker News spawned? - shubhamjain

Freskdesk&#x27;s blogged about how a simple Hacker News comment inspired him to create his business[1]. Are there many companies that were started because of Hacker News?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.freshdesk.com&#x2F;the-freshdesk-story-how-a-simple-comment-on-h-0&#x2F;
======
tajen
There's me. No employees ;)

When I started working in 2011 at an awesome startup [1], my first performance
review included "be more up to date with industry news, frameworks,
practices".

I started reading HN all the time. I'm not so passionate with code so I didn't
succeed to read /r/programming as much. About 5000 articles later, I've
started my own company.

Thanks to common advice on HN/by pg, I've published my MVP when I was still
ashamed of the product. Did things that didn't scale. Got revenue from month
3. Bootstrapped instead of raising funds. Heroku'ed instead of OVHing. Of
course I didn't apply advice in an orderly manner, which caused me to build a
product before finding customers, or targetting B2B instead of B2C-then-B2B,
etc. but my startup is well alive.

Thank you, vibrant community!

[1] I don't write the name because their employment contract includes an
evasive confidentiality clause.

------
quizbiz
Hacker News inspires many entrepreneurs because it's an active public forum
where countless entrepreneurs share stories of failure and success. When my
co-founders and I began working on www.campusbubble.com (8 employees), we
often shared articles and discussion threads with each other.

